# Подзатылочная мышца, как канат - твердая и не упругая, утолщена. Как с ней работать?



## andreyyy (1 Апр 2021)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые специалисты.
Кому интересно, сама проблема здесь.








						Вышел из ипохондрии, но беспокоит возбуждение, которое связываю с грыжей шеи
					

Ну вот я и вышел из ипохондрии 15-й раз:) И действительно это работает, восстановление очень быстрое, буквально за два дня: - ушли легкие онемения после недавнего обострения шеи - ушла дурнота, которая была раньше на утро от пережатия артерий, высыпаемость стала хорошая - лицо помолодевшее - шум...




					www.medhouse.ru
				




Итак, я добрался до подзатылочных мышц, при их проработке возбуждение ощутимо падает. Была даже неделя, когда возбуждение значительно упало, и весь организм начал прямо таки восстанавливаться, особенно мозг.

Справа(правая большая прямая) у меня мышца такая, не знаю как сказать, то ли спазмированная, то ли триггерная по всей длине. По ощущению, и в сравнении с такой же левой мышцей - она как канат. Не гибкая, не тянется так как левая, тверже и толще раза в 2,5 чем левая.

И видимо практически всё дело в ней. Тк после работы с ней у меня идёт значительное улучшение.

Хочется понять - какую стратегию использовать чтобы как можно быстрее оживить, и растянуть её?

Сейчас я делаю так: давлю предметом, самодельным инструментом по несколько раз в день, иногда давая ей отдыху пару дней.
Пальцами работать бесполезно - все пальцы переломаешь об неё. Также постоянно ношу типа повязку - чтобы было теплее - тоже помогает.

Хочу добавить прогревание, но с прогреванием не понятно - в какой период можно? Ведь прогревание усиливает воспаление.

Что можно добавить, какие методы, инструменты использовать? Сразу скажу что после любых  физических упражнений начинается дикое возбуждение, поэтому они пока исключены. Только воздействие на подзатылочные мышцы идет нормально.


----------



## Стёпа (1 Апр 2021)

Упражнения не советую, можно получить спазм, стимуляция мышцы не нужна, нужно ее расслабление. Что могу посоветовать, это пройти физиопроцедуры ( они бывают разные, светолечение, электрофорез и фонофорез с лекарством, поможет снять воспаление)  назначит их невролог. Скорее всего предложит пропить параллельно миорелаксант, а далее может как вариант бассейн ( но только с инструктором) , сухое тепло помогает снять тонус с мышцы, после этого полежать минут 15 на аппликаторе Кузнецова.


----------



## andreyyy (1 Апр 2021)

я не уверен, есть ли там воспаление, просто мышца, которая затвердела. Но во время продавливания конечно болит, и воспаляется как триггер. Мне кажется так она оживает.



Стёпа написал(а):


> миорелаксант


у меня мышцы не напряжены, а этот канат никакой миорелксант не возьмет мне кажется. Вот например у меня есть спазмированные мышцы вдоль позвонков шеи глубокие, которые грыжи удерживают. Вот их можно назвать - спазмированные. Т к они эластичные, упругие, при надавливании или массаже легко расслабляются. А это прямо дерево какоето, канат одним словом.

или взять лестничные мышцы. Там есть такие точки - чуть надавишь сразу болит. Эта тоже болит, но давить надо в десять раз сильнее, и желательно не пальцем.


----------



## tatabel (1 Апр 2021)

andreyyy написал(а):


> дерево


Может сильный отек? Плюсом к спазму.


----------



## andreyyy (1 Апр 2021)

tatabel написал(а):


> Может сильный отек? Плюсом к спазму.


скорее нет. если бы еще и отек - то болело бы, особенно при нажатии. А она у меня не болит, если только нажать сильно сильно пальцем, или еще чем потверже. Что-то типа пассивного триггера как понимаю.

Видимо я её "накачал" когда-то постоянными нагрузками так


----------



## tatabel (1 Апр 2021)

andreyyy написал(а):


> скорее нет. если бы еще и отек - то болело бы, особенно при нажатии. А она у меня не болит, если только нажать сильно сильно пальцем, или еще чем потверже. Что-то типа пассивного триггера как понимаю.


Так лучше не делать


----------



## andreyyy (1 Апр 2021)

Почему? триггерные точки так и прорабатывают


----------



## AIR (3 Апр 2021)

andreyyy написал(а):


> Сейчас я делаю так: давлю предметом, самодельным инструментом по несколько раз в день, иногда давая ей отдыху пару дней.


Нужно определиться с силой давления.. на мой взгляд,  если давить очень и очень сильно влияет,  то блокируются рецепторы и мышцы могут расслабиться. Если давить средне, то уже имеющееся напряжение может и усилиться. 



andreyyy написал(а):


> Пальцами работать бесполезно - все пальцы переломаешь об неё.


А вот и третий вариант... пальцы ломать не нужно. Нужно нажать с умеренной милой и так держать, не "жамкая", несколько минут. Состояние мышцы надо стараться ощущать под пальцами.. это нудно и противно, но эффективно, нужно только потерпеть и тренироваться.



andreyyy написал(а):


> Хочу добавить прогревание, но с прогреванием не понятно - в какой период можно? Ведь прогревание усиливает воспаление.


Вы же сказали, что воспаления нет, поэтому "согревающие" мази.


----------



## Kaprikon (3 Апр 2021)

andreyyy, можно вопрос задать  доктору
AIR, в вашей теме?


----------



## andreyyy (3 Апр 2021)

AIR написал(а):


> Нужно определиться с силой давления


Да, сам никак не разберусь с этой схемой. Вроде хочется побыстрей "разбить" мышцу, но в то же время не получить воспаление-откат на 2 недели. Сейчас выбрал классическую схему. Давлю довольно сильно по всей длине по минуте каждый участок, но чтобы не критично. 5 подходов в день. Потом 5-6 дней отдыха, и по новой. Вроде норм?


AIR написал(а):


> А вот и третий вариант


Надо попробовать, спасибо.



AIR написал(а):


> Вы же сказали, что воспаления нет


Про воспаление сначала имел ввиду, что после давления в любом случае будет воспаление в той или иной степени. Можно ли прогревать в таком случае? Или лучше прогревать до проработки мышц?



Kaprikon написал(а):


> andreyyy, можно вопрос задать  доктору
> AIR, в вашей теме?


конечно, если сам врач не против)

И еще, эту мышцу можно условно разделить на части. Где-то 2/3 от нее которая сверху - проходит над черепом - там проще - просто давить как триггер к черепу как понимаю. Остальные 1/3 - как бы провисает до второго позвонка, и там уже долго не подавишь, тк в том месте под ней проходит артерия - уже получал неприятные ощущения в голову. Поэтому давлю нажатиями по 3 сек каждое.


----------



## AIR (3 Апр 2021)

andreyyy написал(а):


> Сейчас выбрал классическую схему. Давлю довольно сильно по всей длине по минуте каждый участок, но чтобы не критично. 5 подходов в день. Потом 5-6 дней отдыха, и по новой. Вроде норм?


Я предложил Вам методику, отработанную более чем за 30 лет.. Ваше право применять свою модификацию, тогда и результат нужно спрашивать с себя.



andreyyy написал(а):


> Про воспаление сначала имел ввиду, что после давления в любом случае будет воспаление в той или иной степени


Это результат Вашей интерпретации метода.. Вместо улучшения местной микроциркуляции и уменьшения напряжения, Вы получаете дополнительные напряжение и отёчность..  Поэтому все вопросы не ко мне, а к автору применяемой методики.


----------



## Kaprikon (3 Апр 2021)

@AIR, как можно расслабить подлопаточную мышцу?
Ее трудно достать, невозможно никак продавить, и сложно растянуть упражнениями и круглый пронатор, это тот, кто вечно держит мышку и не хочет расслабляться никак?
Если мышца горячая, она воспаленная или спазмированы или у автора методики руки не оттуда растут?
Стоит ли вообще расслаблять что то в шейном отделе, при зажатом грудном, он ведь из последних сил там держит что то прамо?
И как работать с грудным, если мы вечно сутулимся, и там и так все сжато до предела.
Мышца от спазма становиться рыхлой и слабой, гипертрофированной, что с ней делать, если спазм из за спондилеза?
Спасибо


----------



## AlexSam (3 Апр 2021)

andreyyy написал(а):


> Про воспаление сначала имел ввиду, что после давления в любом случае будет воспаление в той или иной степени. Можно ли прогревать в таком случае? Или лучше прогревать до проработки мышц?


Здравствуйте!
Попробуйте, как др.AIR посоветовал и тогда не будет воспаления. И др. посоветовал согревающие мази, а Вы как прогреваете, грелка? Какой температуры, сколько времени? Расскажите, пожалуйста, подробнее.Не понятно, мышца всегда в таком состоянии или когда поворачиваете голову, при наклоне назад?
Как сейчас общее самочувствие, галлюцинации, голоса, фенозепам больше не принимаете?


----------



## AIR (3 Апр 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> AIR, как можно расслабить подлопаточную мышцу?


Дело в том, что напряжённым может очень тонкий пучок, расположенный меж другими мышечными слоями и его очень трудно выделить..  Если получится пощупать,  то можно попробовать мягкой прессурой.  Если получится ощутить при направленном движении, то движение до лёгкого натяжения.
Я например ещё клеил пластырь себе.





Kaprikon написал(а):


> Если мышца горячая, она воспаленная или спазмированы или у автора методики руки не оттуда растут?


Если горячая, то это говорит об усилении притока, расширении местных сосудов , можно говорить относительно об "воспалении".



Kaprikon написал(а):


> И как работать с грудным, если мы вечно сутулимся, и там и так все сжато до предела.


А вот тут есть нюансы. Первично нужно заниматься с передней грудной стенкой, а со спиной вторично.. работа спереди на расслабление грудных и межреберных мышц.  На спине работа смешанная... на напряжённые и плотные тяжи расслабление , а на перерастянутые лёгкая работа на улучшение микроциркуляции для восстановления. 



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Мышца от спазма становиться рыхлой и слабой, гипертрофированной,


Чаще встречал что рыхлой и слабой мышца становится от длительной перегрузки.. "качать " её бесполезно,  она становится больше по объёму,  но также остаётся рыхлой и слабой.. 



Kaprikon написал(а):


> что с ней делать, если спазм из за спондилеза?


Спазма из-за спондилеза не встречал,  не повезло наверное.. Работа с ней вторична, мягкая , не травмировать,  улучшать в ней кровообращение и основная работа на расслабление антагонистов.


----------



## andreyyy (4 Апр 2021)

AIR написал(а):


> Я предложил Вам методику, отработанную более чем за 30 лет


Не совсем понял, какую именно? Вроде бы я делаю похожим образом - сильно давлю, но не так чтобы совсем получить синяк. Хотя и в том и другом случае мышца уменьшается в объеме, рассасывается со временем.
По ощущениям - становится лучше сразу же после продавливания, и держится еще 2-3 следующих дня.


AIR написал(а):


> Вместо улучшения местной микроциркуляции


Опять не понял - делать или нет прогревание? И в какой период? Также мази - какое название, и в какой период.



AlexSam написал(а):


> мышца всегда в таком состоянии


конечно всегда


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Апр 2021)

@AIR, первичен конечно сколиоз.
Грудной отдел, похоже на нижний застарелый подвывих плеча.
Мне работали в основном на спинных мышцах, тянули руку, но обычно с одной стороны мышца растянутая и гипертрофирована, а с другой как была сокращена, так там и остаётся.
Они сами расслабляются, если их не трогать, но не решают проблему в корне, как был мышечный дисбаланс, так он и есть.
МРТ можно уже и не делать, все как там описано в поясничном сокращена ягодичная и гипертрофирована квадратная, дальше, где диски целые, мышцы мягкие, в грудном сокращена нижняя часть трапеции можно пальцем там поводить, получить спазм.
Дальше идут целые диски, но трапеция справа гипертрофирована, грудной отдел сокращён.
Прямо как руководство по неправильной осанке. В гипертрофированой трапеции есть тяжи, вернее уже кости по моему, дают напряжение в скулу и в висок, нажимаю, дают.
Расслабляли мы шейные мышцы, ну я и "поплыла", или как andryyy  говорит, хватило это часов на 8 статики.
Если пальцами под затылком полазить, там такой хороший тяж, который не нравиться больше всего, нажимаю, спазм, шеей не повертишь, там у нас конфликт при повороте головы, в любую из сторон.
Мышцы шеи слабые, уже год мы расслабляет места прикрепления почему то, их вообще можно трогать?
И что будет, если не трогать гипертрофированную мышцу, она в нормальную может превратиться?
От милорелаксантов расслабились как раз то, что не хотела расслабить, квадратная на ноге.
Обидно, что причина, как раз вызвана попыткой накачать эти гипертрофированные мышцы.


----------



## andreyyy (4 Апр 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Мышцы шеи слабые, уже год мы расслабляет места прикрепления почему то, их вообще можно трогать?


моя тема как раз про эти мышцы)


----------

